# Help Me After Fsc Pre Medical



## Adeel Aman (Oct 3, 2012)

ASSALAM O ALLAIKUM guyz. . i passed fsc pre medical recently with 874/1100 marks. .can you plz plz tell me other fiels of medical other then MBBS & BDS computer or IT or st elce. .i really don't know any thing about this further. .. .but help me i am in serios trouble..


----------



## student3535 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Repeat and Try...*



Adeel Aman said:


> ASSALAM O ALLAIKUM guyz. . i passed fsc pre medical recently with 874/1100 marks. .can you plz plz tell me other fiels of medical other then MBBS & BDS computer or IT or st elce. .i really don't know any thing about this further. .. .but help me i am in serios trouble..


874 is not a bad score. If you really want to get admission in some Govt. medical college, repeat those subjects in which your marks are a little less, then attempt Entry Test again. There will be no deduction of marks because of your second attempt.

I am in Allama Iqbal Medical College, Lahore these days. I also improved my marks and got admission in the 2nd attempt. About 60% of my class fellows had also got admission in their second attempts. Some boys improved more than 100 marks in F.Sc. So, if you're really interested in medical field, repeating with more hard work is the best choice.

Rest of the way, choice is yours...


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

@student3535 ,
under which board have you given the fsc exams and then improved as well ???what were your marks in the first attempt ?? and what were in the 2nd one ??


----------



## student3535 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Marks Improvement*

@Hooria Qureshi:

I am from Lahore and took F.Sc exams under BISE Lahore.

Perhaps you would'nt believe but it's true:

*Before Improvement:*

F.Sc= *717*/1100
MCAT= *777*/1100

*After Improvement:
*
F.Sc= *920*/1100
MCAT= *1042*/1100

But my case is a little exceptional one. Not many people can improve so much.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

student3535 said:


> @Hooria Qureshi:
> 
> I am from Lahore and took F.Sc exams under BISE Lahore.
> 
> ...



Wow your case really is an exceptional one for me atleast because I have never met anyone with a percentage increase of more then 7-8% even after improvement!


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

*Ohh*

its really amazing and different as well... i am SURPRISED ... really i know about those people who have improved for about 4-5 % maximum.Actually i was also thinking for the improvement papers because i got 366 out of 505 (73%) in part 1 but this is not going to b happened in the Rawalpindi board at least.... taking improvement papers is at risk ...:?


----------



## student3535 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Marks*

I have a class fellow who also improved 200+ marks in F.Sc. Some other improved between 100-150. Actually I became desperate to get admission in whatever way it was possible. I got third position in MCAT 2010, ALHAMDULILLAH. That was beyond my expectations. If you are'nt doing much hard work in the 2nd attempt then there's almost no use of improvement. But if you're really serious about it, you can do anything.


----------



## student3535 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Improvement Rules in Lahore Board*

@Hooria Qureshi:

In Lahore, you cannot improve any subject unless you have first passed both 1st 2nd years of F.Sc. After you get some score in F.Sc, say 810/1100, you have a single chance to improve it.

I have heard that in some other boards, you can improve 1st year subjects and take 2nd year exams simultaneously in the same year.

What's the rule in Rawalpindi ?
Are you thinking to improve 1st year and take 2nd year at the same time to save one year of improvement?


----------



## sania (Sep 24, 2012)

*Biotechnolgy*

AOA 
PLEASE any1 help me , i want to know some information about biotechnolgy ,i ve heard it has great scope in pakistan ,please any1 professional here can tell me .should i go for it ,cause i m kinda tired of doing all the hard work and getting none ,maybe medical is not for me ,sooo please ask from some profesional person abot this thanx


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

*Post This Question in a New Thread*



sania said:


> AOA
> PLEASE any1 help me , i want to know some information about biotechnolgy ,i ve heard it has great scope in pakistan ,please any1 professional here can tell me .should i go for it ,cause i m kinda tired of doing all the hard work and getting none ,maybe medical is not for me ,sooo please ask from some profesional person abot this thanx


You should post your question in a new thread with a proper title, so that others can also see it and answer you if they have some information.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

@STUDENT3535,
no i am not going to repeat part 1 once again:!: because i am afraid and secondly i have much time to overcome the deficiency i've made in part 1..by giving full output in the part 2 exams..(i think so)and as far as improvements in the Rawalpindi board is concern i think that yes we can take the improvement exams(of part 1) after the part 2 examinations(according to my knowledge) ........ i'll ask somebody and then i'll inform you about the exact criteria .. But can you give me some tips how to make up the deficiencies i've made ?????as i have some time left for the part 2 examination 2013............


----------



## student3535 (Sep 16, 2012)

*My Advice*

@Hooria Qureshi:

*Advice/Tip:*:thumbsup:
You should do your full toil in 2nd year and try to secure as much a score as possible. After F.Sc exams, you usually have three months before MCAT test is taken. In these three months, try to go through the 1st year course also. Try not to miss any chapter either from 1st year or 2nd year. Take MCAT test and you'll get through INSHALLAH.

*Suppose: *#sad

In case--we wish it not to happen but as a supposition--if you do not get admission in a Govt. medical college, you should improve F.Sc marks and take MCAT test next year again.

*What! Repeat! *#confused

Don't always think from the angle: Oh! repeat! spend a whole lot year! people will call me repeater, and so and so. If you have some sincere reflection upon this issue, you will come to know that there's utterly no problem to spend one more year for the reward you will get in return. You are'nt going to be old in one year#grin

Moreover, once you are in a medical college, you have a new identity, a new repute. No one is going to devalue you later only because you got admission in the 2nd attempt. And I think, of the people who get admission each year, more than 20% would be repeaters.


I hope you'd have got what I am saying...


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

*Hmmm...*

Yes i am definitely getting what you are saying... And thanks aloOoOT for such nice tips ....and yes i am giving my full time to the part 2 books INSHAALLAH i'll get into the medical college in the first attempt and if not:?i'll repeat (not Fsc)but i'll appear in the next MCAT FOR GOOD after a whole year of preparation.....BUT i wish to clear it at the first attempt.....:angel:


----------



## student3535 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Good*

Good. Best of luck...


----------



## student3535 (Sep 16, 2012)

*@Dexet Nawab*

I received an email notification that a person with username "Dexet Nawab" has replied to this thread. Unfortunately, I am unable to see your comment. If you can see this comment and want some urgent info, you can contact me here:

[email protected]


----------



## guria batool (Oct 1, 2012)

student3535 said:


> Good. Best of luck...


assalam-o-alikum
i want to get admission at least in my second attempt............i got 980+ marks in fsc but got only 850+ marks in mcat 2012................but now i want to do it in second attempt............but i am feeling very tense........because i can~t focous it.......i m failing to follow a tough routine.....as i followed in fsc............please give me good suggestions..........plz it is my request to you.....as i seen your improvement MashALLah.......!!!!!
i am waiting for your reply


----------



## abdullah-khan (Oct 5, 2012)

@guria batool:

I am the person behind username "student3535". Now I use this account and that account has been closed.

You should take entry test again next time in 2013. 980 marks in F.Sc is a gigantic score. INSHALLAH, you will get admission next time.

If you want further help, you can mail me at [email protected]

Wishing you best of luck.


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

student3535 said:


> @Hooria Qureshi:
> 
> I am from Lahore and took F.Sc exams under BISE Lahore.
> 
> ...



Just Wow !! 
I wish such improvements too.


----------



## aaqibrubab (Sep 24, 2013)

hello friends how can i give improvement exam of fsc pre medical for increasing score of fsc
:?

- - - Updated - - -

hello friends how can i give improvement exam of fsc pre medical for increasing score of fsc
:?


----------



## umair_kma (Aug 14, 2013)

*Hooria Quraishi*

main apse baat krna chahta hu, apne kese improve kiya tha?? i mean kon say sunjects kiye thay?? ya phir 1st year improve ki thi?? plzzz guide me, main apse baat krna chahta hu, boht tension main hu, plzzzz replyyy

- - - Updated - - -

Hooriaaaa jjeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

is it possible to do fsc after DOING SIMPLE B.A GRADUATION ??? MY FRIEND ASK TO ME


----------



## meher (Oct 8, 2013)

my cousn also repeatd ..she had 849 in fsc n 760 in mcat....nw she got 919 in fsc n 1022 in mcat


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

wowwwwwwwwww nice in mcat


----------



## Faiza Zahid (Aug 5, 2014)

*What To Do?*

Aoa ....can anyone of u can help me ...
I have passed my fsc part 1 with marks 447/550 and waiting for 2nd year!
N also preparing for mcat in the first attempt!..
I wud like to inform it also that previously the mcat merit lasted upon 86% n this year it wud raise up to 88% ...can u plzz tell me that what should I score to achieve my goal! N plzz also inform me that if if if i I'll not achieve such a high score...then wud it be good for me to repeat still knowing that next year the merit wud raise more than 88%?? Answer Me!


----------



## masOom larki (Sep 16, 2014)

*Please Help Me*

*hello
guys give me suggestion
I have done FSc from rawalpindi board recently and I got 648 marks but am not happy with these marks.So you people tell me what will be better for me either improvement or I should repeat FSc again? I heard that only 10-15 marks increase from improvement in rawalpndi board.Is that true?*


----------



## ayesha anjum (May 16, 2017)

Where i get admsn with 84%


----------

